# Mining seems to have become profitable again..



## trog100 (Jan 7, 2018)

at least compared to the 16 dollars a day i was seeing four months back when i started..  10 x 1070 cards mining eth on nanopool..

the calculator figure is the weekly figure x 52..









trog


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 7, 2018)

Profitability will always go up and down, not surprising it bounced back.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 7, 2018)

having said that the actual the mining profits pale into insignificance compared to buying and hodling.. 

but the mining rig is looking okay.. as the price of eth goes up so so does the profit.. over the last few days i have watched the eth mining profits go up from 27 dollars per day to 43 dollars per day.. eth has been on a nice  roll.. 

trog


----------



## verycharbroiled (Jan 7, 2018)

yeah just looked at my 24 hour earnings, up ~40%. sweet!


----------



## trog100 (Jan 7, 2018)

verycharbroiled said:


> yeah just looked at my 24 hour earnings, up ~40%. sweet!



one eth is now at $1112 us dollars.. the miner shows 44.67 dollars per day.. its gone up a tad.. over 300 dollars per week

eth has gone up %146 over the last month and %56 over the last week..

if eth does the same this coming year as bitcoin did last year we would be looking at $20000 dollars per eth at years end.. he he he

trog

ps.. at the end of the day eth is up to $1220.. its certainly on a roll..


----------



## cdawall (Jan 8, 2018)

That is probably one of the least profitable coins you could mine with 1070's. Mining never became unprofitable you just didn't know what to mine.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 8, 2018)

cdawall said:


> That is probably one of the least profitable coins you could mine with 1070's. Mining never became unprofitable you just didn't know what to mine.



i sometimes wonder if we are on the same planet.. four months back when i started on nicehash.. my daily payout was around 17 us dollars.. its now showing around 55 dollars on nicehash with the same hardware.. what was not worth the hardware cost is now well worth it.. 

buying and holding still makes much more money though.. he he

trog


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 8, 2018)

10x 1070=what 4,000$?'ish? Keep mining bud

My electric rates would kill me doing that


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 8, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> 10x 1070=what 4,000$?'ish? Keep mining bud



Yes, and at present rates they'll pay for themselves in about 3-5 months.



jboydgolfer said:


> My electric rates would kill me doing that



Not vs earnings.  That is kind of the point.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 8, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> 10x 1070=what 4,000$?'ish? Keep mining bud
> 
> My electric rates would kill me doing that



i am in the UK.. readily available 1070 cards are now running around £450.. we pay %20 tax.. i guess $450 dollars would be the US price.. 

trog



R-T-B said:


> Yes, and at present rates they'll pay for themselves in about 3-5 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Not vs earnings.  That is kind of the point.



i estimate six months for me.. but being in the UK we pay more for everything.. he he

i mine and hold so three months may be nearer the mark.. it all depends on how whatever i mine goes up in values over the coming months.. 

trog


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 8, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Yes, and at present rates they'll pay for themselves in about 3-4 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Not vs earnings.  That is kind of the point.



Having time to wait months and months to gain earnings ,dollar by dollar is not something that my finances would allow me to do without being willing to commit financial suicide . Hence my commnt.Disposable income is a large factor in mining. I care for three children of my own ,&  two that are not mine. Which is why I said the  Electric rates would kill me. Maybe for you and others spending thousands and thousands of dollars on expensive video cards is a possibility (obviously it is) for me it's not .I have more important things to spend my money on  ,like humans. 

my monthly electric bill is roughly $400.month AS IS. imagine what adding a mining farm would do?


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 8, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Having time to wait months and months to gain earnings ,dollar by dollar is not something that my finances would allow me to do without being willing to commit financial suicide . Hence my commnt.



Fair enough.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 8, 2018)

trog100 said:


> i am in the UK.. readily available 1070 cards are now running around £450.. we pay %20 tax.. i guess $450 dollars would be the US price..
> 
> trog
> 
> ...



Such a terrible comment, after living in the UK for 30 years and 15 in the US, the comment is wrong on so many levels.

Anyways, As @R-T-B said it's a roller coaster, to me it's not worth the risk as the electric company would truely screw us on ery high power usages.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 8, 2018)

AsRock said:


> to me it's not worth the risk as the electric company would truely screw us on ery high power usages.



my point exactly. its like pushing a boulder up a hill....Yes, once its at the top, the way down is VERY easy, & the boulder rolls itself, but getting it up the hill is a Real B!tch


----------



## trog100 (Jan 8, 2018)

i am lucky enough to have some spare cash and dont really need the extra money.. i can spend a bit to gain a bit..

sadly it would seem that those that do need extra income dont have the means (spare cash) to get it..

during December i started buying crypto.. so far i have spent five grand i had sat in the bank doing f-ck all.. apart from giving the bank something to gamble with..

that five grand is now worth twelve and half grand.. a nice profit of seven grand in UK pounds.. about £1500 per week ($2000) and this will keep going up..

as i keep saying in this thread.. mining crypto aint the way to make money from it.. why do i feel f-cking guilty..

i have planted the seed corn all have to do now is sit back and watch it grow.. i built the miner for fun and am running it for fun..

trog


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 8, 2018)

trog100 said:


> as i keep saying in this thread.. mining crypto aint the way to make money from it.. why do i feel f-cking guilty..



This is the truth.

That said, you can make money from it.  But you'll always do better investing if you can hold on to your currency and make smart choices.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 8, 2018)

trog100 said:


> i sometimes wonder if we are on the same planet.. four months back when i started on nicehash.. my daily payout was around 17 us dollars.. its now showing around 55 dollars on nicehash with the same hardware.. what was not worth the hardware cost is now well worth it..
> 
> buying and holding still makes much more money though.. he he
> 
> trog


There have always been things other than nicehash with coins that were more profitable. So no we aren't on the same planet.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 8, 2018)

a current  example of zcash (zec) profits on nanopool very similar to eth profits..

purely for a change i will mine zec for a while..






i wont reply to you cdawall cos it would not be polite.. he he

trog

ps.. nah on seconds thoughts cd i recon your comment was quite witty.. but i am so far doing okay in  ignoranceville..


----------



## GhostRyder (Jan 8, 2018)

Yea, funny enough I mined a bunch of different coins including dogecoin just for a couple of months on my main mining rig and they all shot up in value (Never thought the dogecoin would come back, at one point all the ones I had value around $200 and now its near $20000.  I still should have done etherum or similar but I am considering rebuilding a rig and starting back up mining some other coins again as many of them are shooting up in value.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 8, 2018)

The only coin rise that really blindsided me (twice) was Dogecoin.  What a funny little coin that thing is.  I guess I should've known, it's an internet meme afterall...


----------



## GhostRyder (Jan 8, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> The only coin rise that really blindsided me (twice) was Dogecoin.  What a funny little coin that thing is.  I guess I should've known, it's an internet meme afterall...


Yea, I mined it mostly for the heck of it and as a joke (Especially when I heard they were sponsoring a Nascar).  Forgot I had the machine set to it and ended up with over 2000000 dogecoins last I checked.  I thought its value was just going to keep dropping but now its worth more than a penny each which made me do a double check.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 8, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> . I need video cards and you all are taking them away and jacking up the prices.





its annoying for sure, but i cant fault them.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 8, 2018)

trog100 said:


> a current  example of zcash (zec) profits on nanopool very similar to eth profits..
> 
> purely for a change i will mine zec for a while..
> 
> ...



That still isn't even close to the most profitable coin for those cards


----------



## cdawall (Jan 8, 2018)

I can get you plenty of 1030's


----------



## bogmali (Jan 8, 2018)

Thread cleansed of OT stuff and rants.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 9, 2018)

i am not into buying more mining gear but i would be interested in finding out what you think is the most profitable thing to mine with a 1070.. ??

so far it seems to be nicehash at 55 dollars per day.. i just dont want to be paid out in BTC.. its not just about the dollar payout for me.. i want to accumulate what i think has the most potential for price increases and it for sure aint BTC..

i should probably just keep mining eth the way the price has gone up.. but trying a few others is interesting.. after 12 hours of mining zcash the daily gain has settled at just over 46 dollars per day.. a month should get me two complete coins.. 

trog


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 9, 2018)

cdawall said:


> That still isn't even close to the most profitable coin for those cards



Meh, if you aren't selling immediately, one days profitable coin is tomorrows useless coin, and vice versa...  couple this with the fact you get more coin on the lower diff ones and well...  If I was mining and holding as trog is, I'd pick a big name coin that's "not profitable" (eth and zcash qualify), mine like nuts when the chips are down and sell when they go up.

You'll likely make better money doing this, honestly.  I'd hold on your ignorance card.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 9, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Meh, if you aren't selling immediately, one days profitable coin is tomorrows useless coin, and vice versa...  couple this with the fact you get more coin on the lower diff ones and well...  If I was mining and holding as trog is, I'd pick a big name coin that's "not profitable" (eth and zcash qualify), mine like nuts when the chips are down and sell when they go up.
> 
> You'll likely make better money doing this, honestly.  I'd hold on your ignorance card.



The issue is ZEC and ETH are far from low difficulty coins. I would much rather mine a smaller coin and let it expand


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 9, 2018)

cdawall said:


> The issue is ZEC and ETH are far from low difficulty coins. I would much rather mine a smaller coin and let it expand



I could agree with you then...  I assumed they'd be lower due to profit switching pools not hitting them. 

Of course, going with the big coins assures you a certain level of stability the weaker coins may not have.  Risk vs reward.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 9, 2018)

cdawall said:


> I can get you plenty of 1030's


The mod edit made this a beauty.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 9, 2018)

I aparenty missed it (despite perhaps starting it).


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 9, 2018)

That would be a downgrade of my 980.



Toothless said:


> The mod edit made this a beauty.


Well I apparently missed something.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 9, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> I could agree with you then...  I assumed they'd be lower due to profit switching pools not hitting them.
> 
> Of course, going with the big coins assures you a certain level of stability the weaker coins may not have.  Risk vs reward.



Nothing is stable IMO. Fluctuations on the net make profitability change every minute, like the coin I have been mining, something just went offline on it. Whole coin just out of the blue.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 9, 2018)

cdawall said:


> Nothing is stable IMO.



Of course.  But some coins are more stable than others for certain.  Not that any of them are what I'd call really truly stable, mind.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 9, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Of course.  But some coins are more stable than others for certain.  Not that any of them are what I'd call really truly stable, mind.



I am mining a ponzi scheme right now just for the hell of it. We will see how this goes.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 9, 2018)

not that long back i bought some coin.. basically to get back my "investement " stash i had lost from the nicehash hack..

i picked lightcoin.. i now have 35 of them.. it looked right at the time.. but now maybe i should have bought eth.. at best its informed guesswork..

i now have in my stash.. 6 eth.. 35 Ltc.. 1050 ada.. and maybe .32 BTC if nicehash do as they say they are gonna do and refund my losses.. i hope they do but wont cry too much if they dont..

litecoin went up to $350 dollars shortly after  i bought them.. 35 x 350 = $12250..  its now down to 250$ 35 x 250 = 8750.. a $4000 dollar drop..

when litecoin was doing the good stuff my 6 eth sat there not doing much.. worth about $2000 dollars.. now an eth is at $1225.. 6 x $1225 = $7335.. a $5000 dollar gain..

my recent 1050 ADA (cardana) purchase.. bought for the cost of one eth is my wild card gamble.. ADA looks good to me.. he he..

i am now obsessed with crypto charts desperately hoping litecoin is gonna start going up again.. he he..

for what its worth i have gone back mining eth..

but when you are looking at your small crypto stash going up or down by a couple of thousand dollars a day its hard to get excited about the $40 dollars a day my mining returns..

trog

ps.. based on nothing more than gut instinct i have avoided ripple.. i could be well wrong on that one.. he he


----------



## hat (Jan 10, 2018)

You've really gone down the rabbit hole trog... that's got to be stressful worrying about all these coins, hoping they go up as your money is at stake. I dunno if I'd want to get that far into it...


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 10, 2018)

hat said:


> You've really gone down the rabbit hole trog... that's got to be stressful worrying about all these coins, hoping they go up as your money is at stake. I dunno if I'd want to get that far into it...



If I ever got back into it, that'd be the way to make the most money, but it'd drive me insane, which I hear is expensive.

No, if I ever got back into it, for sanity's sake I'd probably just set a miner to some settings and leave her, checking in weekly, hoping for the best.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 10, 2018)

hat said:


> You've really gone down the rabbit hole trog... that's got to be stressful worrying about all these coins, hoping they go up as your money is at stake. I dunno if I'd want to get that far into it...




i have about done spending now i am running out of the necessary "spare cash".. last night i bought a few neo.. my current state of affairs..

money spent all prices in UK pounds.. current regrets.. i should have pumped more more into eth and less into litecoin.. but that could change in the future.. he he

litecoin x 35  £3886

etherium  x 5  £1156

etherium/Ada £600 into ada x 1035

Bitcoin/neo 0.06043 £654 into neo x 6.773

total   £6352

###

current price..

09/01/2018    11:55

947   5208    etherium

181   6335    litecoin

750 cardano

600  neo

£12893

trog

ps.. coinbase has cost me thousands by limiting my weekly spend on my visa card to £750 quid it was £500 quid at first.. without that limit i would own at least double (more like X 3 ) the coin i now have for the same cash outlay... double f-ck coinbase cos with 3 x the coin that £12893 would be £38679.. ouch..

ps 2.. nah triple f-ck coinbase.. when i first started buying litecoin.. £500 quid bought me nine of the f-ckers.. a week later that £500 quid bought me six.. and then four and then two.. the coinbase limit has cost me a fair few litecoin and a fair bit of lost profit..


----------



## Readlight (Jan 10, 2018)

How can one rx460  be profitable whit current electricity cost?
I won't get even minimum ether payout, I tried many sites and tokens.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 10, 2018)

trog100 said:


> i have about done spending now i am running out of the necessary "spare cash".. last night i bought a few neo.. my current state of affairs..
> 
> money spent all prices in UK pounds.. current regrets.. i should have pumped more more into eth and less into litecoin.. but that could change in the future.. he he
> 
> ...



There was no way to do a bank transfer to them?

On a side note, how easy is it to withdraw from Coinbase? I need to send some money back home, and if it's easy to set up and use, I'm thinking about sending ETH and having the person on the other end convert it to GBP.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 10, 2018)

to be honest i never tired alternative methods.. in retrospect maybe i should have.. 

i have also never moved crytpto back into cash i am an out and out hodler.. but i think its pretty easy using coinbase..

trog


----------



## dozenfury (Jan 10, 2018)

It's been profitable for gpu mining all along (at least for the past couple of years).  Like stocks, it's a gamble since you never know if you'll be able to recoup your investment.  And the calculators for ROI/etc. aren't really accurate since coin values, and even difficulty, are so volatile.  A year and a half-ago the calculators would say we have maybe 6 months of profitability left, but difficulty goes down, prices go up, and I have yet to hit a time where gpu mining wasn't profitable.  Be cautious though because as much money has flooded into crypto it's just going to make the bubble burst that much harder and faster if/when it does happen.  If you've already got the hardware ride it out as long as you can.  But it's tough to suggest someone go out and drop $5k on a new 10 card mining rig today when coin values could drop to 2016 levels as fast as they went up, at least unless it's money they can afford to lose.    

With crypto it's also a maddening situation where you mine and get coins, then you have to decide to risk holding them while hoping for prices to increase, or go the safe route and cash out to sell while profits are pretty good.  Prices are so up and down that it usually makes me nervous and I end up cashing out profits, but for that reason I've been on the wrong side of this gold rush more often than not.  I've made decent money at it but I sadly missed out on most of the 1000% price jumps.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 10, 2018)

dozenfury said:


> It's been profitable for gpu mining all along (at least for the past couple of years).  Like stocks, it's a gamble since you never know if you'll be able to recoup your investment.  And the calculators for ROI/etc. aren't really accurate since coin values, and even difficulty, are so volatile.  A year and a half-ago the calculators would say we have maybe 6 months of profitability left, but difficulty goes down, prices go up, and I have yet to hit a time where gpu mining wasn't profitable.  Be cautious though because as much money has flooded into crypto it's just going to make the bubble burst that much harder and faster if/when it does happen.  If you've already got the hardware ride it out as long as you can.  But it's tough to suggest someone go out and drop $5k on a new 10 card mining rig today when coin values could drop to 2016 levels as fast as they went up, at least unless it's money they can afford to lose.
> 
> With crypto it's also a maddening situation where you mine and get coins, then you have to decide to risk holding them while hoping for prices to increase, or go the safe route and cash out to sell while profits are pretty good.  Prices are so up and down that it usually makes me nervous and I end up cashing out profits, but for that reason I've been on the wrong side of this gold rush more often than not.  I've made decent money at it but I sadly missed out on most of the 1000% price jumps.



people keep telling me mining has always been profitable.. but i suppose it comes down to what people judge as profitable..

i started mining four month back when BTC was at $4000 dollars.. my four grand (8 x 1070) mining rig on nicehash was paying out 14 dollars per day.. some may call this profitable but me.. i just considered it a waste of 4 grand.. that 4 grand would have been far better spent just buying one whole bitcoin..

things have changed.. my 8 card mining rig is now paying out over 45 dollars per day on nice hash.. i now call this profitable.. but maybe we all have different definition of the meaning of profitable.. i actually mine with 10 cards and am seeing  $50 plus dollars per day.. $350 dollars per week.. $1500 per month.. i do call this profitable..

hence my "mining has become profitable again" thread starter.. 

trog


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 10, 2018)

trog100 said:


> to be honest i never tired alternative methods.. in retrospect maybe i should have..



You should have.  At least stateside, the funding limits on banks are huge.

Profitable to most means you are beating electric cost.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 10, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> You should have.  At least stateside, the funding limits on banks are huge.
> 
> Profitable to most means you are beating electric cost.



when it costs you bugger all to make a tiny profit over electrify costs that theory is probably right.. but when you have to spend real money to do it.. it for sure aint right.. he he..

the current retail (scan UK) costs of readily available 1070 cards is now round £450 quid.. and that is before the mainstream world twigs on that mining is now "profitable" again.. he he..

trog


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 10, 2018)

trog100 said:


> when it costs you bugger all to make a tiny profit over electrify costs that theory is probably right.. but when you have to spend real money to do it.. it for sure aint right.. he he..
> 
> the current retail (scan UK) costs of readily available 1070 cards is now round £450 quid.. and that is before the mainstream world twigs on that mining is now "profitable" again.. he he..
> 
> trog



The mainstream world in the states figured it out a bit ago.  Even 1080s are hard to get here as of late.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 10, 2018)

mainstream is always a fair bit behind.. i recon what you now are seeing is the leftovers from phase one... phase two hasnt even kicked in yet..

one other thing i wonder about.. currently you have to be a bit of a geek to get into crypto.. its far from mainstream easy.. what happens when it does become mainstream easy.. he he he

trog


----------



## Readlight (Jan 12, 2018)

Where was that setting to set mining mode in Adrenalin driver?
For 2017 in my address I get 20 euro worth. ether


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 12, 2018)

trog100 said:


> i have about done spending now i am running out of the necessary "spare cash".. last night i bought a few neo.. my current state of affairs..
> 
> money spent all prices in UK pounds.. current regrets.. i should have pumped more more into eth and less into litecoin.. but that could change in the future.. he he
> 
> ...


stop blaming coinbase for your lack of foresight and their security systems effective utilisation  ETH and litecoin have been out years , you should have gotten on board sooner. 

I blame my bank for not lending me 10 grand to spread bet on coins, not.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 12, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> stop blaming coinbase for your lack of foresight and their security systems effective utilisation  ETH and litecoin have been out years , you should have gotten on board sooner.
> 
> I blame my bank for not lending me 10 grand to spread bet on coins, not.



why.. i think a £750 limit is way to low .. more so when its linked to current account that has £10000 in it.. i dont need to borrow f-cking money dude i just need reasonable access to what i already have.. coinbase failed big time in this respect.. so f-ck coinbase.. he he

so.. sorry but you are talking total bollocks.. 

trog


----------



## trog100 (Jan 13, 2018)

mining eth update.. 10 x 1070 cards..

one eth is now at $1400 us dollars.. the eth miner shows $50 dollars per day.. 350 per week or 1500 per month.. back on its feet again after the south korean clamp down scare.. 

trog


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 13, 2018)

trog100 said:


> why.. i think a £750 limit is way to low .. more so when its linked to current account that has £10000 in it.. i dont need to borrow f-cking money dude i just need reasonable access to what i already have.. coinbase failed big time in this respect.. so f-ck coinbase.. he he
> 
> so.. sorry but you are talking total bollocks..
> 
> trog


It's not worth bickering about but if you had the foresight your limit wouldn't now be what it is either but i get your frustrations.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 13, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> It's not worth bickering about but if you had the foresight your limit wouldn't now be what it is either but i get your frustrations.



it was nichhash getting hacked that put me in the position of needing another investment stash quickly.. the coinbase limit did get in the way of me doing that somewhat.. none of what i am doing was long term planned.. but i have my stash now so the coinbase limits are no longer a problem..

i have made a few mistakes along the way.. the first was leaving too much dosh sat in nicehash.. the second was not buying some alt crypto much earlier.. 

trog

ps... dare i ask... what the f-ck is foresight.. is it connected with clairvoyancey.. he he he


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 13, 2018)

trog100 said:


> it was nichhash getting hacked that put me in the position of needing another investment stash quickly.. the coinbase limit did get in the way of me doing that somewhat.. none of what i am doing was long term planned.. but i have my stash now so the coinbase limits are no longer a problem..
> 
> i have made a few mistakes along the way.. the first was leaving too much dosh sat in nicehash.. the second was not buying some alt crypto much earlier..
> 
> ...


Foresight might have netted a lot of us(defo me) some millions so it's borderline yes.
Personally I think I could have made 115000£ this year alone from that foresight melarky but its My fault.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 15, 2018)

foresight aint quite the same as possessing your own crystal ball.. you made a decision which seemed right at the time something we all do.. when i spent over four grand building a mining machine four months back i though it was mistake.. but it turns out it wasnt..

there is such a thing as bad luck you know or sh-t happens..  no real blame to lay on anybody.. or is that old fashioned thinking.. 

trog


----------

